# Who likes them Bullys????



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

This is my boy Vlad


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Im not usually a big fan of ticking but he is very nice love his dark patches nice build and LOOOOVE the collar lol . how old is he?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

deff my cup of tea. not so much the spikes but I can certainly live with them. hows manny my main manny? and Ottis? Bullet? [my fav chaos girl]


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

That's a great looking dog, IMO!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

For me it's all about the faces - and he has a GREAT face!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cool looking guy. Swwweeett Collar


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice pics! Where's Manny, he's my fave


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking good. Cool coller!!

You know Shannon you can not post this dog and NOT post a picture or two or three of my boy Manny. I just got my Luke fix now I need a Manny fix and BAD..lol.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I love the face, not digging the body... idunno i guess it just looks weird IMO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

he is just too cool! Nice to see ya back!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Great lookin guy you got there, I love the ticking...got any more pics of the rest of your crew? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the love everyone this boy is turning out real nice in my eyes.And dave Manny and Ottis are doing great .The bad news is that we are having Bullet put down this week she lives with a friend of mine now and is being overcome by tumors and is haveing a bad time so i think she has come to the end of her time with us.

Here is another pic of Vlad for you and some more of the crew










Manny,s Daughter Sussie










Manny




























Lil Manny Clone










Bettie Page










Tyco










Manny and Ruca


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry Shannon. I feel so bad about Bullet. 

Thank you fo rthe Manny update. Man I love that dog. He is so sweet looking. I love clone I think I would name him that it is cute. How old is he and who is his mom?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that pup does look like a little Manny clone. Too cute  
So sorry to hear about Bullet. (hugs) Its so hard to do but it'll be for the best if she is in pain. I just had to put down my 16 year old kitty a week or 2 ago. It was hard but it was what was best. Give your family a hug for me, it'll be ok.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG what sweet pictures of Manny and your son. I looove your baby dogs! BTW Sussie said she wanted to come and live with me in Atlanta. Beautiful! I love me some brindle dogs!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

beautiful pics love the one of manny sleeping with your boy so sweet .


----------

